# Easiest way to remove metal gate from driveway



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Angle grinder, Cutting Torch. 

Both will leave a small stub in the concrete, but the grinder can be used to remove the stub.


Have help to hold it from falling on your head when you cut it off. 


ED


----------



## sophan.im (Aug 9, 2015)

Thanks going to look into buying/renting an angle grinder.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Sawsall will do it as well. Although you may still need to grind it a bit to get level and smooth. If tubing is hollow fill the hole with hydraulic cement.


----------



## sophan.im (Aug 9, 2015)

joed said:


> Sawsall will do it as well. Although you may still need to grind it a bit to get level and smooth. If tubing is hollow fill the hole with hydraulic cement.


I do have a sawsall, but looks like I will still need to grind down the left over nub. Anything I have to be wary of when patching the cement? I was thinking of just getting some quikrete fast setting cement.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fast setting cement has some shrinkage. That may be an entry point for water. It could cause freeze/thaw problems or corrosion problems over time. Hydraulic cement is a non-shrink product. I would use it or a non-shrink grout for filling the cut off posts.


----------



## sophan.im (Aug 9, 2015)

Ah okay, thanks for the explanation.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Remember that the grinder throws hot sparks.

Be prepared to put out any fires, Dry leaves, or any combustible material should be moved far away. 

ED


----------



## sophan.im (Aug 9, 2015)

Won't be doing this anytime soon, but this has definitely been on my to do list

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

angle grinder will make quick easy work of it.. 

should go without saying.. wear safety glasses... a burning hot piece of metal in the eye aint gotta be no fun..


----------

